# Darius from pharmacom ?



## Johnnycox (Jan 8, 2018)

Does anyone know anything about darius from pharmacomstore i have read very many posts from him on differant forums even this forum and all sounded legit. So i tried phamacomstore.in cause he mentioned it in a post on  here just a small order to test. But i think i ****ed up because i see now that they switched from pharmacomstore.in  to pharmacomstore.ws i sent payment 3 days ago but no confirmation yet. Any info would be appreciated and please dont tell me how much of a dickhead i was i already know and it ****in sucks.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 8, 2018)

Another board is always updating on someone using fake email and collecting payment. Two others got beat by a fake email.


----------



## Johnnycox (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks. I guess the old site pharmacomstore.in is now a scammer site and the real pharmacomstore is now pharmacomstore.ws. i got ahold of the real pharmacomstore and they said they dont know pharmacomstore.in as a legit dealer. It ****in blows but if i can help someone else not make the same mistake it is worth it.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 8, 2018)

If a source can not send me a free sample before I order I won't bother. A sample will not hurt their pockets but will help their business.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 9, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> If a source can not send me a free sample before I order I won't bother. A sample will not hurt their pockets but will help their business.



How will that help their business?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 9, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> If a source can not send me a free sample before I order I won't bother. A sample will not hurt their pockets but will help their business.



lol........


----------



## Spongy (Jan 9, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> If a source can not send me a free sample before I order I won't bother. A sample will not hurt their pockets but will help their business.



If a source agrees to send me a free sample my assumption will be either they are desperate or they are selective scamming.


----------



## Johnnycox (Jan 9, 2018)

Update i checked with moneygram to see if funds were picked up and they canceled the transfer and issued me a refund maybe the contact i sent payment to is known scammer. Anyway got my money back and tried the real pharmacom site the one that checks out on their dealer checker. So far seems ok will keep you guys updated


----------



## ironhardempress (Jan 20, 2018)

the one with the .ws address is the real one.


----------



## Coastie10 (Jan 20, 2018)

yeah dude I just went through the same thing with a "distributor" as well.  I feel like a dumbass


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm new here but I don't know how anybody sends money through wire and trust these so call sources.  I just don't get it.  I'm reading and saw on another board and those jerk offs from bop board that sold bad gear, ripped off my friends.  I just don't know how people sleep at night waiting for this stuff.  Maybe I'm lucky or unlucky but.  I never had and never will chance my self on that.  If I don't know where to find you if you screw me ,I'm not giving you my money. Cause I'm paying you a visit!! I just can't see it.  I believe it, but I warned my friends about this.  One got an infection and had to get chunk cut out of him on Iv's for months, they got beat with oil.  Then when they complained, they tell me this board banned them for posting.  SHM.  I just don't know guys? Call me odd but?  I've been named a lot of stuff here.  WOW!  I guess I am weird, (said the guy with the Asian guys) as his pictures. Don't mean no harm....  Too much paper trails.  Guess I'm thinking too much....


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> I'm new here but I don't know how anybody sends money through wire and trust these so call sources.  I just don't get it.  I'm reading and saw on another board and those jerk offs from bop board that sold bad gear, ripped off my friends.  I just don't know how people sleep at night waiting for this stuff.  Maybe I'm lucky or unlucky but.  I never had and never will chance my self on that.  If I don't know where to find you if you screw me ,I'm not giving you my money. Cause I'm paying you a visit!! I just can't see it.  I believe it, but I warned my friends about this.  One got an infection and had to get chunk cut out of him on Iv's for months, they got beat with oil.  Then when they complained, they tell me this board banned them for posting.  SHM.  I just don't know guys? Call me odd but?  I've been named a lot of stuff here.  WOW!  I guess I am weird, (said the guy with the Asian guys) as his pictures. Don't mean no harm....  Too much paper trails.  Guess I'm thinking too much....



Desperation man. Desperation makes people do crazy things. It's not smart no, but it seems people have no patience and are willing to believe the good rather than the bad when taking such gambles.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> I'm new here but I don't know how anybody sends money through wire and trust these so call sources.  I just don't get it.  I'm reading and saw on another board and those jerk offs from bop board that sold bad gear, ripped off my friends.  I just don't know how people sleep at night waiting for this stuff.  Maybe I'm lucky or unlucky but.  I never had and never will chance my self on that.  If I don't know where to find you if you screw me ,I'm not giving you my money. Cause I'm paying you a visit!! I just can't see it.  I believe it, but I warned my friends about this.  One got an infection and had to get chunk cut out of him on Iv's for months, they got beat with oil.  Then when they complained, they tell me this board banned them for posting.  SHM.  I just don't know guys? Call me odd but?  I've been named a lot of stuff here.  WOW!  I guess I am weird, (said the guy with the Asian guys) as his pictures. Don't mean no harm....  Too much paper trails.  Guess I'm thinking too much....



It's not wiring the money that I don't get. It's wiring it or paying in any other method to a dot com or some random email with someone you have no relationship with.


----------



## Bodyrite guy (Feb 20, 2018)

Not a big fan of Pharmacom


----------



## Intense (Mar 6, 2018)

Never heard of anyone having any issues with Pharmacom. And several of his products have been 3rd party tested. Take that for what it is. I've personally never used him, but do plan on it soon.


----------



## Jerry hall (Mar 9, 2018)

It takes about 7 days to pick money up they are ligit just received my Tren and anavar for my wife


----------

